# Yo Durango



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

check it out


*HOUSE SITTING*
*LAWN CARE / SNOW REMOVAL*
*BABYSITTING*
*DOG SITTING*
*MANUAL LABOR*

*Experienced young adult trying to make some money for traveling to Guatemala this summer. Friendly and responsible. Willing to do any work available. Give me a call.*
*Logan Hartle 970-361-5049*


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

Logan,
I am in need of a good strong young man for a project I am working on. Are you over 6 feet tall and handsome? If so please call me at 970-769-3580
-Niko


----------

